
China’s Surveillance and Social Credit System Alive and Kicking in Berlin - humanetech
https://medium.com/@a.hanff/chinas-surveillance-social-credit-system-alive-kicking-in-berlin-6c2b3b10b197
======
Piskvorrr
"your use of the app constitutes your consent". Well. That's why there's the,
um, _permission_ system in Android. Don't want to give app X rights to Y? Well
don't then. Yeah, it might break the app, tough beans.

The other points are valid, though.

